# Rear Brake Upgrade.



## Stewie (Sep 27, 2020)

Has anyone upgraded the rear brakes from drum and shoe to a disk and rotor setup?


----------



## sim0nb (Sep 21, 2020)

I did it with the help of my mechanic


----------



## Stewie (Sep 27, 2020)

sim0nb said:


> I did it with the help of my mechanic


Do you have a link I could follow with a list of parts please?


----------

